
Study: Social networks of political donors and effects on campaign donations - _pius
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600708/the-social-network-illusion-that-could-turn-this-election-on-its-head/
======
amagumori
The Buzzfeed-esque Headline That Could Influence My Judgment Of The Article's
Credibility Before I Even Open It

~~~
dang
OK, we changed that absurd title to representative language from the article.
The article itself is substantive, so let's forget about the bait.

